# Moving to Mexico City This Week -- Need ESL Job And Advice



## braxton (Sep 17, 2009)

I am coming to Mexico City and am staying close to Zona Rosa, I would like to find a job teaching English at a University or adult ed school. 

Not sure which visa to get. Probably get tourist visa until I see if job pans out. 

I have a place to stay for the first month, but would like to get a roomate for the second month. Preferably an expat American, British, Aussie, Irish... Something along those lines. 

Need all the advice I can get to make this move. I am almost fluent in Spanish. 

Thanks,


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Arriving on an FMT tourist permit is a good idea. Just be sure to ask for 180 days when you arrive. You will need to do your search for employment and then get the prospective employer to support your application for an FM3 visa with permission to work at that position and location. Avoid those who suggest that they'll pay you cash and won't deal with immigration. Things seem to be getting more strict lately.


----------



## braxton (Sep 17, 2009)

I just sat there and typed for like 30 minutes and hit the wrong button and lost it. ARGGHH!

I´m here looking for work as an English teacher. Close to, or in Zona Rosa. Streets like Durango, Insurgencia, Pueblo.

I guess I can be the experiment for the other bloggers to see if this can be done... What I am going through.

Tired from the elevation and smog.

Talked to a couple of good possible jobs-employers. They mentioned helping with the FM3.

Looking for jobs online. Out pounding the pavement. Need all the help I can get.

Are there any prospective employers here reading this? I have references and a graduate degree in English. 

27 days to make it happen. That is how long my hotel is paid for. Doing everything I can to set myself up here for a few years. Can use any and all helpful advive contacts ect.

Thanks


----------



## rebelde (Oct 1, 2009)

wow good luck..i hope u make it..be sure to try regular schools, even american ones(they pay the best) universities and centros de idiomas also have you considered advertising? my friend told me that this one lady teaches in her house but thats in guanajuato..


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Have you checked out the website for "Dave's ESL Cafe"? It has a plethora of information for people seeking ESL jobs everywhere in the world, including Mexico City. (I hope I'm not breaking forum rules by mentioning the site by name!)


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The rules allow you to respond, as you did, to a direct question by another poster.
All is well. Thanks.


----------



## braxton (Sep 17, 2009)

Let me update you on my progress here as well as give a few warnings. Getting real meaningful PAID ON TIME employment here has been really hard. If you are an English teacher steer clear of (snipped out the names) as they are really dishonest bad companies to work for here. I learned the hard way. (Snipped name) is closing offices and they have next to no students here. They want to advertise they are hiring and will "train" you but people there said they hadn't been paid in a month. I wasn't told this until after having been there for a couple weeks. They told me my pay day was on such and such a day like 4 different times, only to have that day come and go with no pay. (Snip) did eventually pay after I called their parent company (Snip). 

(Snip) basically has you come in and waste your time, they will offer you the "job" knowing they don't really have many clients, then tie you up waiting for another week before finally telling you a contract didn't get signed and the job they offered you, the job that was the reason you stopped looking for other jobs, is no longer available. I think both of these companies are still advertising they are hiring, but it is only done to give their companies the appearance that they have business. This is done at the expense of the unsuspecting teacher who spends their time, money and effort, when the companies themselves know they will in the end essentially "screw" the teacher, because there isn't enough business for them here in Mexico City. Stay clear of these two companies prospective teachers.


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

Snipped quote. (Please don't mention proprietary names and, especially, don't denigrate them, or anyone, in Mexico).

I think that is no surprise, there are very few language academies in Mexico which have a good reputation, if you have asked before joining them I would have told you that nobody knows about the companies you mentioned.


----------



## braxton (Sep 17, 2009)

jlms said:


> I think that is no surprise, there are very few language academies in Mexico which have a good reputation, if you have asked before joining them I would have told you that nobody knows about the companies you mentioned.


I am not sure what you mean. Nobody knows these two companies are dishonest?

What are the good language schools?


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

braxton said:


> I am not sure what you mean. Nobody knows these two companies are dishonest?
> 
> What are the good language schools?


No, what I meant is that in relative terms few people would have heard of those schools. Nothing wrong with working with them, but I would want to see my hard earned cash in a weekly basics, no delays.

Language schools in Mexico are under little or no regulation, so the only way to know which ones are actually well established businesses is to ask people for recommendations, that way you can be reasonably sure you will get paid on time and always.

Schools with a long reputation teaching English (at least in Mexico City) are Interlingua (all my family studied there) , Harmon Hall, Berlitz (my wife studied Spanish there, thoroughly recommended), Quick Learning.

Then you have all the language schools attached to official institutions like Universities,

You could also try private schools at all levels (primary, secondary, college), the long established ones are unlikely to go under, but beware, some of them pay little and abuse you in all kind of ways (forcing you to work as a freelance, or not registering you with IMSS even if you are full time staff).


----------

